# Misshapen ear



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Please could I ask one of you some advice ?? 

My baby Angharad is just 6 weeks old today...her left ear is very slightly misshapen - the top of the rim is just folded over slightly...I wasn't too bothered by it at first as nobody mentioned it during checks and things and I thought it might straighten itself out in time and was just a post delivery thing from being crumpled up

It doesn't seem to have and I came across an advert in my bounty magazine for earsplints ( ear buddies ) which can be put in to straighten out ear deformities, designed by a plastic surgeon who advocated for them to be put in asap whilst the cartilage is soft...Angharad's ear doesn't seem as misshapen as the ones shown on the website and although non invasive, the splint would need to be put in the ear fold, taped in and left for 1-2 months which might be uncomfortable and a nuisance.. they recommend a hat whilst it's in which she hates...

Do you have any thoughts on the matter...I'm worried because the website suggests that the sooner the better is preferable - I would hate not to do something and then her be unhappy with her ear in years to come, but if it's going to straighten out in time I'd rather not impose the splint on her, she's just settling into a routine...

We're going to see the GP on Tuesday for her 6 week check so I can ask them too, but I'd be grateful if you have any advice too 

Thanks so much ! 

Goldielocks


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Goldielocks,

Did you speak to your gp about your dd ear yesterday. 

If so wat did he/she say??

Let us know 

Luv V XX


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Verity C 

We did see the GP yesterday - he was reassuring about Angharad generally but pretty uninterested in the ear kink really - said as she was a girl if she didn't like her ears when she was older she could wear her hair over them and thought the ear buddies were the sort of thing that preyed on peoples anxieties...hhmmmm, obviously not a man who was ever teased about his ears methinks    

I did have some very helpful advice from a lady who used zinc oxide tape to make a mini splint which stayed in the ear fold well so I might have a go at that...not sure I want to subject A to a full on ear splint as in actual fact the problem is not major..felt the GP might have been a little bit more interested but I appreciate they are more concerned re more serious cf cosmetic problems 

Might try that first and see if she tolerates it 

Thanks for your advice and interest - any other thoughts welcome ta !!

Best wishes

Goldielocks


----------

